# Review: "Liberty I" Ultra Compact Compound Bow vs. "Slingbow" and "Razor Edge"



## JoergS

The slingbow is a very popular weapon as it is compact, lightweight, easy to make and can shoot hunting arrows. But it competes with small bows, such as the "Liberty I" by Howard Winthers from www.libertyarchery.com.

This video presents the "Liberty I" bow and compares it to the "Diamond Razor Edge" compound bow and the homemade slingbow (see the How-To on The Slingshot Channel).

The results are quite impressive, the small Liberty I shoots a 400 gr arrow at more than 310 km/h. It outperforms the larger Razor Edge and of course also the slingbow (made with materials for under 10 dollars).

Slow Motion scenes recorded at 1200 frames per second show the behaviour of the bow when shot, it stays amazingly calm.






Jörg


----------



## Deimos

isn't the draw of the slingbow much lower also?


----------



## Rayshot

I always found archery of interest and at one time owned a recurve and shot my brothers compound many years ago so this is a good diversion and interesting.

Thanks Joerg.


----------



## Darb

The compact size, and degree of letoff achieved, without sacrificing KE or causing excessive handshock, looks very impressive.

My 55# longbow can reach KE's like that, but it's necessarily instinctive shooting, and very fatiguing.


----------



## JoergS

The draw of the slingbow is in fact lower, but it is not a compound, more comparable to recurve bows. I may increase the draw now that I have an arm rest.


----------



## Jaybird

Jorg how many FPS is 310Km/h.


----------



## John-Boy

Very interesting video joerg, i love the little liberty it shoots very hard!! what sort of money is it? i was very tempted to buy a compound crossbow like a tac10 or 15 p.s.e. but that liberty is a winner!!


----------



## zille

This little bow is amazing...93 J is over 12 times more energy than my little Walter lever action air rifle. If it wasn't a bit out of my pricerange for toys, I would get one instantly. But maybe next year with all the extra money I save from quitting smoking.








Good review and I feel a little bit sorry for the slingbow because it still seems a good alternative. Maybe you could do a speedtest again after attaching stronger bands?


----------



## NaturalFork

Excellent videos. I really like the centered rest on the liberty. I am surprised this design isnt more often implemented.


----------



## JoergS

Jaybird said:


> Jorg how many FPS is 310Km/h.


The conversion factor is about 0,91, so that would be 283 fps.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS

zille said:


> Good review and I feel a little bit sorry for the slingbow because it still seems a good alternative. Maybe you could do a speedtest again after attaching stronger bands?


I can attach stronger bands, but 200 fps is really the max I see, and that is so hard to draw that accuracy suffers.

No recurve or slingbow can seriously compete with the compounds when it comes to power. The let off allows you to use much heavier draws.

Max draw weight:

Slingbow = 40 lbs
Liberty = 70 lbs

In fully drawn condition:

Slingbow = 40 lbs
Liberty = 10,5 lbs

A compound bow with this kind of let off is more like a crossbow really. And my sling-x-bows do compare quite well against the Liberty in terms of power.

Jörg


----------



## zille

There is the limitation of material, I see. But in comparison, 10 Dollars homemade (as I recall) almost 1000 Dollars for the compound, the slingbow is delivering quite good results. It had me thinking about some kind of rubber-aided recurve/composite-bow but I think, you should only go so far.








I love the almost-neutralization of force in full drawn state with compounds. Aiming should be extremely precise with these.


----------



## 919h

The slingshot is doing honorably !

And it is the smallest in size !










Xav


----------



## Devoman

The bows are cool, but the cat was the best! Sorry, I just got a kick out of it it. Thanks for the good review.


----------



## snakeshack

The Liberty bow is something that has to be shot to be appreciated. If your into archery and you are looking for a new bow, I would suggest giving it a try. There are lots of people around the US that would like to let you try one out. I'm lucky; I live a few miles from the home of Liberty. He also has a no questions asked money back test drive. It's allot of money, but you pay for the best!

The slow motion video shows why it's so accurate. No had shock, and no funny wobbles.


----------



## Jaybird

The fastest recurve I shot was a 68lb.take down recurve 56"long made by Allegheny Mountain Bows here in Pa.The bow shot a 450gr.arrow 243FPS.Not all 68lb.recurves or long bows will shoot that fast.Allegheny Mountain makes some high performance bows.


----------



## slingshot awesome

move kitty move! but i like the liberty 1 its awesome


----------



## CaptainFuntik

I would like more specifics


----------

